# DeWalt 788 Air nozzle



## lakebound (Feb 6, 2010)

The air nozzle on my DeWalt 788 was accidentally pulled apart. Any suggestions on how to reconnect the joints. Thanks for all suggestions.

Lakebound


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

The airline or the nozzle usually do not come apart unless there's a hairline crack on the piece that came loose, I would examine the part carefully to make sure it's not cracked.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Mine did that same thing. I ended up buying a new one from Dewalt. http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Parts/Detail/19003


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

If its not cracked, put a hairdryer on one end for a bit( end that slides onto works for me) and let it soften up a bit.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the air nozzles on most scroll saws are a pain. I replaced the hose and nozzle with a Loc-Line 1/4" assembly kit which was about $10. It has worked great for me and makes it much easier to position the nozzle.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

If the end that attaches to the saw is broken, just slowly and carefully pull it off and discard it. Then push the remaining links onto the saw. A little warming helps. I dip them in boiling water for about 30 seconds and then push them onto the saw or together. The heat makes them more elastic and less likely to break. I had the first air nozzle assembly break and ordered a replacement. I repaired the original by removing the broken link. When the new assembly arrived I put both together and made the line longer, but didn't use the full length. The spare nozzle tip and about half of the replacement line are in my saw parts box waiting for the next time that I break one or more of the links on the saw. All the links are the same except for the nozzle tip.

Charley


----------



## lakebound (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Used tomsteve's suggestion of using a hair dryer. Worked great. Thanks again.


----------

